# Stocking suggestions needed



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

I lost interest in the hobby for awhile and didn't bother putting anything new in my tank for a very long time. There's so little in it now and I'm getting the urge to add something new again and need some help deciding which fish to add.

105 gallon, current inhabitants - 5 zebra loaches, 1 bristlenose pleco, 3-4 kuhli loaches, a few otos, 3 rummynose tetras. This is a low tech planted tank so, no CO2, 30% water changes 1x/month, nothing fancy. I want to keep the maintenance level the same as I'm expecting my first child in December and won't have time to devote to anything really picky, like discus. I'd appreciate any additional suggestions or changes to numbers based on your experience with the fish. Thanks in advance!

Fish I'm thinking about:

- Building my Rummynose school back up to full strength, probably around 30 fish total.

- Some other type of tetra school, maybe cardinals, maybe black neons, again around 30 in number

- 8-10 congo tetras

- 8-10 roseline sharks

- 8-10 angelfish of some sort, I'm very unfamiliar with them but like that they are not spastic swimmers and seem a little more relaxing to watch

- ?? What other suggestions do you have?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I wouldn't add too many species of fishes if I were you. If you prefer rummynose tetras, I suggest you forget about other schooling fishes. Too many types of fishes will make the tank looks unnatural and messy.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

That's the thing, I'm having a hard time deciding what to do. I had a large school of rummies to begin with and just can't decide if I'd like to go in a different direction. I wasn't thinking of adding a combination of any of the above, mostly just trying to figure out what will work best in my tank with the space and existing stocklist. I guess I was hoping that someone would try and talk me out of some of my options to help narrow it down.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

So, you're hoping for someone to talk you out from some of the options? Hahaha...let me try....


Rummynose tetras - I am not going to talk you out for these species as they're great looking schooling fish. The only issue that turns me off from keeping any is they're very sensitive bad water condition. They will be the first to die off if something goes wrong in the water. Well, looks like I am trying to talk you out from them anyway...haha

Cardinal tetras & neon tetras (I know you didn't mention neon tetras but they're in the same category to me) - They're too common. Everyone in this hobby is keeping them. Boring!

Black neon tetra - Hardy and can be easily obtained. I think they school pretty well too. Not as common as neon tetras and cardinal tetras in the eyes of the public just because they're not as colourful. I will choose them instead of cardinal and neon tetras which are too commonly seen in every hobbyist's house. 

Congo tetras - I think small schooling fish is nicer. I am not a big fan of big fishes. Congo tetra is big in my opinion.

Roseline sharks - Too expensive.

Angelfish - I like the way they swim too but it will be stressful to watch them during mating season. They will be very aggressive to all the fishes inside the tank just like any species of cichlids. 

Can I suggest another option?

Green neon tetras - I think they're as attractive as neon tetras/cardinal tetras but less common. They have not bored me yet


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

M Bosemanai. Hardy, low maint beauty.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

totziens said:


> So, you're hoping for someone to talk you out from some of the options? Hahaha...let me try....
> 
> Rummynose tetras - I am not going to talk you out for these species as they're great looking schooling fish. The only issue that turns me off from keeping any is they're very sensitive bad water condition. They will be the first to die off if something goes wrong in the water. Well, looks like I am trying to talk you out from them anyway...haha
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed post on each of my options! I think I'm going to add about 15 rummies and then try out the Roselines, only because I've found a pretty decent price on a different forum. I think you're right about the angelfish, after reading this and feedback from someone on another forum, I don't think they're a good fit for my tank. Green neon tetras are beautiful, I agree but they're not all that commonly available here. Do you have pics of your green neon tank on the forum somewhere? I'd love to see them!


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

AquaBarren said:


> M Bosemanai. Hardy, low maint beauty.


Thanks for the suggestion! I actually used to have these a few years ago and their craziness, particularly at feeding time, really got on my nerves so, I gave them away. I found that no other fish in the tank got food and I just didn't find them relaxing to watch. It's a shame because they really are beautiful fish!


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have any green neon tetras myself although I have been eyeing them for years. I always ended up purchasing something else when I was supposed to purchase them because they're either out of stock or I found something else I was interested in that cost less. I am sure that one day I will purchase some


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

i have a group of green neons and they are awesome.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes, green neons are very eye catching. They're more expensive than neon tetras and cardinal tetras if I remember correctly.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

So, I ordered 25 rummynose tetras for the tank. I'm going to wait a few weeks after their arrival and then add some Roselines, any recommendations for the number of Roselines I should add to the tank given the addition of the rummies? The seller recommended adding 20 but I'm feeling like that's overstocking it and I've always erred on the side of caution when it came to stocking. Thoughts?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I have no experience with Rosalines and not familiar with their behaviour. 

Based on their size, I think 20 is overstocking your tank too since there are other occupants as well. Maybe 10 will do??? Understock is always better than overstock


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I got mine when they were tiny, tiny. I think they were $1.99 each but I had a store credit so 2 dozen cost me zilch!


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

a group of Melanotenia Bosemani and a group of Glossolepis Pseudoincisus would be great in that tank.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

I ended up making an order with a TPT vendor for 25 Rummynose tetras. Unfortunately, only 2 of the 25 survived so, I'm really back where I started. I wish I could stand the frenzied behavior of rainbows but I just can't do it!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi WFT,

Sorry to hear about the loss, doesn't that vendor have a 'live delivery guarantee'?


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually, they all arrived alive, although quite a few looked like they were already at death's door. I lost several of them over the next 48 hours and then the rest over the next few days. They were not in great shape when they arrived, probably because UPS appeared to have drop-kicked the box multiple times.  In the future, I'll probably buy locally so that at least they will have a 1 week guarantee!


----------



## Woody0229 (Oct 29, 2012)

Rainbows!! I love rummy nose but they do prefer cleaner water and since you need it to be low key I would maybe avoid it. Rainbows are super hardy fish and have very nice color once they mature.


----------



## Aqua_Man (Oct 21, 2012)

I also like rosy barbs.


----------



## SheriWaldron (Sep 27, 2012)

Rosealines are schoolers, so at least 6 would be best. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alex1331 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello im new to the site and was just wondering if someone would please msg me and help me out a lil


----------

